# For all you Stearman fans.



## Tieleader (Oct 7, 2018)

By request for the birthday boy! Happy B-Day, Fubar!
More Collings Foundation event pixs from today (by me).
Here's the full story. Its one of two Stearmans they have.
Boeing PT-17 Tuskegee Stearman - The Collings Foundation
Add a few bonus ones again. Oh, forgot to mention the Cessna "Bamboo Bomber" Bobcat as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 7, 2018)

Much obliged. I need as many shots of wire attachment points as I can get. Why oh why did I buy bi-plane?


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 7, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> Much obliged. I need as many shots of wire attachment points as I can get. Why oh why did I buy bi-plane?


You're welcome! BTW I'll be going to the new museum once a week until December so if you want something specific for reference on the Stearman, I can try to see If can get into the hangar for more closeups. No promises though as I don't know about access outside of the new building, but I can try...


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 7, 2018)

Much appreciated


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 8, 2018)

Nice, Tieleader.



fubar57 said:


> Why oh why did I buy a biplane?



Because you luurve it, Geo!


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 8, 2018)

> I need as many shots of wire attachment points as I can get



Sorry Tieleader, don't mean to rain on your parade, but Stearman wires here, Geo.




Cabane struts




Centre section




Fin




Flying and landing wires




Lower fuse




Tailplane




Tailplane close up




Upper wing




Upper wing close up

Lower wing attached the same.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 8, 2018)

Geo is running away.....


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 8, 2018)

nuuumannn said:


> Sorry Tieleader, don't mean to rain on your parade, but Stearman wires here, Geo.
> 
> View attachment 512343
> Cabane struts
> ...


By all means, please! Not entire sure I could do it anyways...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 10, 2018)

Lovely shots!


----------

